# Dodge Cummins Transmission



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Would like to hear some feedback on 2004-2007 5.9L Cummins auto transmission. How many of you have had problems with them ?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I had an 06 and that truck was in the shop at least 10 times in the 2 years I owned it. Twice was because the transmission went out.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Fuelin guess I should stay away from them then. What are you driving now ?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

My 05 has 88k on it with 1/3 of that towing our 5th wheel. Stock tranny with a Mag-Hytec deep trans pan. I change the fluid twice a year and so far it is doing fine. (I am knocking on wood)


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My 04 had 96K on the stock transmission when I decided to have it built. Let me be clear, there was absolutely nothing wrong with the transmission, but with the horsepower modification I had made to my truck, I knew it was just a matter of time before I was going to tear it up.

In fact ,when we pulled the transmission out and tore it down, there was still plenty of life left in it, which surprised me actually considering I was pushing an addition 200HP through it and had drag raced at HRP several times, with my slicks on.

The built tranny hasn't been touched in over 60,000 miles and still shifts like it did the day I got it done. The key is to watch your transmission temps. I'm a firm believer that all diesel trucks should have an EGT and trans temp gauge on them.

I'd buy another one today if I were in the market for a new truck.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

no need to stay away from the tranny or truck for that matter, what most people dont tell you is that they have a bunch of engine mods, more horsepower equals more wear and tear on a transmission and clutch. Have a '04 that has no engine mods, 265K miles and gets 24 mpg, and its 4x4


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

04 and Giddings dodge rebuilt it with less then 45,000 miles on it. Would just dump fluid out of the front pump seal.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have an 06 Dodge cummins 4x4 megacab with 65K miles and I can tell you that it is the BIGGEST POS on the road. I believe I will be replacing my tranny here fairly quick due to slippage that is now occuring. The funny thing, most parts that they have replaced once, typically need replacing again after a very short time. What does that tell you??? I can not say it enough times....POS. It is almost paid and just cannot see getting into another 50K debt.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Just picked my 07 2500 up today, complete rebuild on the transmission at only 75,000 miles. I'll be dropping it back off tomorrow since its still not shifting right at low speeds. The guy told me that the transmission needs to be adjusted every 30,000 miles and my was toast from failing to do so... The 5.9 cummins is awesome, however the tranny is far from it...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> Thanks Fuelin guess I should stay away from them then. What are you driving now ?


Traded in the dodge in on an 08 F350 single rear wheel and never looked back. Absolutly by far the nicest truck I have ever had. Not a single problem after 2 years.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

reedkj said:


> no need to stay away from the tranny or truck for that matter, *what most people dont tell you is that they have a bunch of engine mods*, more horsepower equals more wear and tear on a transmission and clutch. Have a '04 that has no engine mods, 265K miles and gets 24 mpg, and its 4x4


What I can tell you is I have never had 1 single mod on any of my trucks. The 2 dodges I did have both came from the factory a POS. Transmission is junk, dash crackes to pieces, mirrors fall off. I mean POS to the 10th degree.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

The reason I asked I had an 07 with the 5.9 and after about 70K miles I had to have the tranny rebuilt. I would like to get another cummins but I guess Ill have to find a standard trans. Hey Mike who did you take your truck to ?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Some of the fastest diesel race trucks on the road use the same Dodge Transmission that comes in the truck.

In fact, the transmission in the HotRodDiesels Pro Street drag truck is nothing more than a manually shifted 48RE. Nothing special about it except for the cryoed output shaft and billet input shaft. It goes a full race season between rebuilds. It's very close to the same transmission in my personal truck. I don't have the cryoed output shaft.

Granted, most guys are looking for longevity, but as I said, I'm at 60,000 miles and NEVER see tranny temps over 160 degrees, even pulling an enclosed 28' trailer with a 73 Challenger in it.

They can be built to handle anything you throw at it, you just have to have it built right. I did it due to the fact that my truck is heavily modded with programmers, injectors etc.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> Some of the fastest diesel race trucks on the road use the same Dodge Transmission that comes in the truck.
> 
> In fact, the transmission in the HotRodDiesels Pro Street drag truck is nothing more than a manually shifted 48RE. Nothing special about it except for the cryoed output shaft and billet input shaft. It goes a full race season between rebuilds. It's very close to the same transmission in my personal truck. I don't have the cryoed output shaft.
> 
> ...


But at the same time you should be able to have a completly stock truck and pull no more than a 22 foot boat and not have tranny problems before 100K miles. Its happened to mine, it happened to Mikes and several other I have talked to about this issue.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

*I have two of them.*

The one in my 2001 just got rebuilt at 350,000 miles. The one in my 2007 is doing good, and that truck stays hooked up to a heavy load all the time.

As was posted earlier, many of the diesel drag trucks run the 4 7RE, and all of thos guys will tell you it is stronger than the Allison that Chevy puts in their 3/4 and 1 tons trucks.

THere are good and bad in every brand, but, if you keep the fluid and filter changed every 50-75,000 miles, keep them cool, they will last a long time.

How many Chevy and Ford Diesels out there get 350,000 miles out of a transmission?


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

"How many Chevy and Ford Diesels out there get 350,000 miles out of a transmission?"

VERY FEW.... AMEN


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

reedkj said:


> no need to stay away from the tranny or truck for that matter, what most people dont tell you is that they have a bunch of engine mods, more horsepower equals more wear and tear on a transmission and clutch. Have a '04 that has no engine mods, 265K miles and gets 24 mpg, and its 4x4


X2 I'm in the hot shot biz and know drivers with over 400,000 and transmission has never been removed (not to tell anyone they havn't had problems just haven't had to pull the main body out) most repairs can be done from the bottom. At 274,000 miles Ive replaces 2 clutches (wish I had gone automatic.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a '04 3500 H.O. 4X4 and have never had a problem with it. I had a '98 prior to that & it too was problem free. We're very fortunate in having a dealer with an excellent service department that does all our preventive maintenance, including our 3 Jeeps. I wouldn't hesitate getting another Cummins. 

If you have a transmission problem, have it built (like gitchesum said)... All automatics are prone to failure, sooner or later, regardless of the make... that is a fact of life. The engine is what matters - at least to me.

just my 2 cents....


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> How many Chevy and Ford Diesels out there get 350,000 miles out of a transmission?


i got 300k out of a ford before i sold it. next round i got a chevy 3500 srw...just didn't like the interior and loud engine of the ford. probably better now though.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I have an 06 Dodge with the 5.9 and 48RE trans; no problems with either in 80K miles, love the truck. I did have a trailer light problem which burned up the TPM, cost me $1,000. Would of cost $.10 for a fuse on an old truck. Everything now has a wire running to it.


----------



## RSanders24 (Oct 24, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> The one in my 2001 just got rebuilt at 350,000 miles. The one in my 2007 is doing good, and that truck stays hooked up to a heavy load all the time.
> 
> As was posted earlier, many of the diesel drag trucks run the 4 7RE, and all of thos guys will tell you it is stronger than the Allison that Chevy puts in their 3/4 and 1 tons trucks.
> 
> ...


 Disagree with the 47re being as strong as an Allison I'm on my 4th one and was supposed to be under warranty but just delivered it back to bay city because they would not cover it with less than 20,000 miles and a year old.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

RSanders24 said:


> Disagree with the 47re being as strong as an Allison I'm on my 4th one and was supposed to be under warranty but just delivered it back to bay city because they would not cover it with less than 20,000 miles and a year old.


does your avatar pic have anything to do with those problems?


----------



## RSanders24 (Oct 24, 2009)

bayourat said:


> does your avatar pic have anything to do with those problems?


The transmission should have still lasted longer than what it did. I agree with what you said but that was the first transmission. Do y'all have a place y'all would recommend to rebuil a tranny.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

HotRodDiesels in Hitchcock Texas. It WILL be built right.

I've been beating the snot out of mine for 4 years now and it still shifts like the day I got it built. 

In fact, the first time I drove the truck, it was down the 1/4 mile at HRP with a set of slicks on it. I actually picked the truck up at the track that night.


Oh, and it ran a 13.2 that night. ....it's faster now.


----------



## RSanders24 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry it has been a while but what are you running programmer or chip. I am stacked with a cortex and ez


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm running a Smarty on Level 7 with a set of F1 Flux 2 injectors. 

Prior to that I ran a Smarty/TST stack on it. Before the injectors I dynoes at 450 RWHP.

I've done some work since then, with the injectors, the new Smarty programs, I'm around the 550 mark according to 1/4 times.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

47 and 48RE can be built almost bullet proof by the right people and with the proper parts. This is not something the dealership or your average Joes tranny shop can do. 

My tranny has been through the ringer the last few years (drag racing, Dyno runs, pulling trailers through hill country) and she keeps on ticking. Mind you I am putting down 640 rwhp on motor daily driving it and well over 700 rwhp on the bottle at the track doing boosted launches from 15 to 18 psi in 4wd.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

LongRodMaster said:


> 47 and 48RE can be built almost bullet proof by the right people and with the proper parts. This is not something the dealership or your average Joes tranny shop can do.
> 
> My tranny has been through the ringer the last few years (drag racing, Dyno runs, pulling trailers through hill country) and she keeps on ticking. Mind you I am putting down 640 rwhp on motor daily driving it and well over 700 rwhp on the bottle at the track doing boosted launches from 15 to 18 psi in 4wd.


who built your trans ?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

One thing most people don't know is that it is not the tranny that is weak in a dodge. I have owned a Cummings and the trans went out. A good friend of mine ownes his own trans shop. When I ask him to rebuild it he told me the only way he could warranty him work was to put a billet torque converter in it . The problem is the stock converter is a piece of junk. You can keep building the trans but if you don't spend a grand or more on the billet torque converter you will be back to square one. The torque converter is the weak spot on the dodge and fords NOT the trans


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

rusty2009 said:


> One thing most people don't know is that it is not the tranny that is weak in a dodge. I have owned a Cummings and the trans went out. A good friend of mine ownes his own trans shop. When I ask him to rebuild it he told me the only way he could warranty him work was to put a billet torque converter in it . The problem is the stock converter is a piece of junk. You can keep building the trans but if you don't spend a grand or more on the billet torque converter you will be back to square one. The torque converter is the weak spot on the dodge and fords NOT the trans


True the TC are very sloppy in these trucks but not the only issue any good 47 or 48re tranny builder will also know some valve body mods are in order to up the apply pressures also. You can take the stock tranny and put in a good upgraded valve body and TC and on a typical daily driver have a really nice tranny.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

jmack said:


> who built your trans ?


Relentless Diesel In Willis TX only Person In Texas I would trust to build my tranny.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I drive the **** out of mine (06 4x4 megacab) and have no problems with it at 130,000. My Banks programer is set on the highest setting always. I wonder if it is better to drive these hard because my buddy has the same but stock and no programer and he drives easy on his but has shift problems related to bands or something that I have never had adjusted. By the way the a/c in these suck compared to my old chevy.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine seems to be doing alot better since the rebuild, supposedly they put a shift kit in it along with a heavy duty torque converter. Im running 37's and a edge juice w/ attitude. My only complaint is that sometimes the truck dosent go into park, like its hanging up in between reverse and park when I shift it. I might have to try it a time or two before it finally goes in park. Anyone know if this is an easy adjustment? I hate to have to take it back to the shop.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

I have an 06 Megacab, the mechanic I use, Westech Diesel in Crosby, told me that the torque converter from the factory is rated for 500 ft lb. I think stock Cummins is more than that. At 60K I had it rebuilt, he installed a Sun Coast torque converter rated at 1400 ft lb also shift kit. It was awesome after that, but I smoked the clutches screwing around at San Luis Pass. He tore it down, looked at the converter and said it looked like new. 

I guess I should say that I run a Bullydog on Crazy Larry all the time. Runs pretty strong.

The only ***** I have with the truck is the AC, it does suck.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

*2001 24V Cummings*

POC , Never again , injector pump went out at 55K , burned trans. fluid and band adjustment with no towing at 65K after a supposed service at 55K . I dont think they even changed the fluid. Anyone have any opinions about fuel additives for this year of truck. Dont mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Saltstalker said:


> POC , Never again , injector pump went out at 55K , burned trans. fluid and band adjustment with no towing at 65K after a supposed service at 55K . I dont think they even changed the fluid. Anyone have any opinions about fuel additives for this year of truck. Dont mean to hijack the thread.


First thing I would do is get a fuel pressure gauge installed. If the small lift pump goes bad, the truck will continue to run. However, the injection pump ends up having to pull the fuel from the tank, through the busted lift pump, which creates heat and wear.

With a fuel pressure gauge, you can monitor the feed pressure to the injection pump and know if the lift pump is working properly.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

MIKE S. said:


> Mine seems to be doing alot better since the rebuild, supposedly they put a shift kit in it along with a heavy duty torque converter. Im running 37's and a edge juice w/ attitude. My only complaint is that sometimes the truck dosent go into park, like its hanging up in between reverse and park when I shift it. I might have to try it a time or two before it finally goes in park. Anyone know if this is an easy adjustment? I hate to have to take it back to the shop.


If you have a lot of play in your gear shift lever, it needs to be tightened up. There is a nut on the rod coming from the lever in the steering column that gets loose. I had a '96 Ram 1500 that jumped from park into reverse from the lever not getting the tranny all the way into park. The only thing that stopped the truck from ending up in a canal was my neighbor's stairs!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an 06 5.9L which now has 90k. I have had to put 3 waterpumps in it all done at the dealership and all under the 100k warranty. The last time I took it to Don Davis and they would not fix it unless I let them put a new belt, and thermostat. I fixed it my self and told them to keep their 50 dollar water pump. I also had to have the transmission rebuilt at 50K. I dont even pull anything except a boat. The cooler went out and let water and antifreeze get into my transmission and transmission fluid all inside my radiator. Not covered under the 100k warranty, only the cummings is covered. ****!!!!


----------



## 72rhino (Jul 15, 2010)

dodge owers your 48 RE transmissions are awsome you just got too know how too build them. Im a builder for state the ton dodge 48RE tranny is solid trust me they load them one tons down too the max i can build your tranny too your needs and warranty 3yr 50,000 miles call me 832-331-3112 chris


----------

